# Sian Mini Adventure



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey everyone!

As you all most probably know by now I have just bought myself a Mini Cooper S which I have been saving for, for a very long time! Its a 2004 gun metal grey, full leather with heated seats, and the upgraded Harmon Kardon system. It really is my pride and joy so thought I'd best get it cleaned up and sparkling ready for the beautiful weather we were having which then disappeared lol so here it goes......




























I had all the wheels refurbed as this was the main down fall on the car



















Some pictures of the paint, it had a couple of light scratches



















The interior




























Now for the cleaning.....

First the wheels using Auto Finesse Imperial,










Then I foamed her with AF Citrus Power Super Gel,




























Cleaned all the trim, around the windows, the badges and grills with a detail brush,





































Door shuts










Washed with AF Lather,




























Then on to the claying using AF Clay bar,




























AF Oblitarate to get rid of ..well the tar 










I thought I would have to leave this a good 5-10 minutes before taking it off but James ashured me to take it off once I had been round the whole car and so I did and it did a great job! 









We then went round with Iron X




























Then I rinsed it off









Right, then we got down to business taped all the trim off James started on the bonnet getting it pretty much perfect with AF Rejuvenate and I started on the roof with a DA as I havent used a rotary for so long, and I didnt want to risk burning through as I'm clumsy and most probably would lol 































































































































Me making out like I know what I'm doing



















The boss getting on with business



























Lights



















A Bars




























After all the polishing work was done I went around the car with a spot of AF Revive,










Brushed all the dust away,




























Exhausts polished with AF Mercury,



















James then went round and applied AF Desire 2 coats to ensure even coverage



















While I went round and applied AF Mint Rims to my Mint Rims










Then I went round and did the interior, I used AF Total and Spritz on the plastics, carpets and roof lining then Hide Cleaner and Hide Conditioner on the leather,



























































































Pedals before and after a wipe down with Total
































































Now it begain to rain while I was doing the interior so there arent many good pictures after here



















The right side has had Hide Conditioner applied, it didnt leave it sticky at all just a nice clean, fresh, smell and feel to the leather,



















Even my Nandos chicken got a wipe down










I have put the union jack mirror cover on sorry for bad picture didnt want to get the camera wet so had to be quick





































Finished pictures.....




























Also put my private reg on :thumb:



























































































Thanks for looking all comments and questions welcome, 

Sian 
Auto Finesse


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Cracking job the new car looks great :thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Lovely job, lovely car.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking job Sian/JB

Mrs has a Cooper S and although I look rather strange being a 17 stone 6ft3 tattooed bald bloke driving it, I think they are cracking motors.

Great job guys :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cool Sian,

Liking the AF wing in the rear window (still deciding where to put mine)


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

What a cracking job, What a woman :wave:

Why couldn't I find one like that, I have to wash hers


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Good to see you giving James some advanced training :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Great work Sian and James .


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone we managed to get it done in a day I just wanted to give it a good enhancement type of detail, it looks so much better just from refurbishing the wheels.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Really nice work Sian - glad to see James didn't leave it all down to you!

Beautiful glassy finish!

Is this the last car detailed at those premises?


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Ns1980 said:


> Really nice work Sian - glad to see James didn't leave it all down to you!
> 
> Beautiful glassy finish!
> 
> Is this the last car detailed at those premises?


Oh we just realised it is! My office was moved over today


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great turnaround guys - looks superb and liking the new plate Sian! :thumb:

I seem to remember James having a Black Eye Purple 'S' in the dim and distant past! :lol:

I've had a few as well, including a GP, and they're great driver's cars - enjoy! 

Alan W


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely job. Colour looks great on the cooper. I have just invested in some AF Spritz, Finale and Oblitarate. Cant wait to use the spritz but have already fallen in love with Finale! Oh and how can i get hold of one of them AF wings? :thumb:

Wish my mrs was as clean as you! lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sian new mini looks fantastic after all the tlc wheel refurb looks breat anf great to see you getting stuck in with the DA


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful Finish, lovely detail & great team work :thumb: 

Clay, certainly did its job :thumb: 


oh yes before I forget. 'James' the boss at work: yea right :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a good thourgh clean and fettle up
using all the same products giving a great finish


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, is your new unit much further away than this one?


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Great turnaround guys - looks superb and liking the new plate Sian! :thumb:
> 
> I seem to remember James having a Black Eye Purple 'S' in the dim and distant past! :lol:
> 
> ...


Hey Alan

Yeh I love my plate only paid £250 for it had it 2 years now

Yeh his ex misses had the purple one that was over 5 years ago I think good memory 



Kobeone said:


> Lovely job. Colour looks great on the cooper. I have just invested in some AF Spritz, Finale and Oblitarate. Cant wait to use the spritz but have already fallen in love with Finale! Oh and how can i get hold of one of them AF wings? :thumb:
> 
> Wish my mrs was as clean as you! lol


We are putting together a range of merchandise this year which will include stickers like the wing some may even be lucky enough to get the AF logo thrown in with orders 



Scrim-1- said:


> Looks fantastic, is your new unit much further away than this one?


This one is half the distance from our home it's in Hare Street which is between Ware and Buntingford nice straight forward drive there and back taking only 15 minutes where as at the minute we are travelling 45 mins


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sian said:


> This one is half the distance from our home it's in Hare Street which is between Ware and Buntingford nice straight forward drive there and back taking only 15 minutes where as at the minute we are travelling 45 mins


Having tried an AF product for the first time a few weeks back, I then read you've got a unit even closer to me.

This ain't good for my bank balance.....:lol:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

That looks brilliant, better than new.
Great finish on a cool car.
I love it!:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have really enjoyed reading this Detail, very well written, plus the car looks the business, for a 53 reg, with 44 k on the clock, you have brought yourself a gem there, plus the best colour as well, and very good engine also, nippy little things they are.
The Mini has a Harman Kardon system; seriously this one cracker of a car, very nice purchase from yourself :thumb:

The Autofineese products are the bees knees in performance and appearance, this detail has to be the most informative product demonstration of Autofinesse products on here to date, very well done, plus Congratualtions on the new purchase :thumb:

Many thanks for taking your time to do the review, I have certainly enjoyed reading this alot; Have a great week from myself :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sian!!!! I love it!!! It looks like new now!

Nice Pro face action there James 

Any plans for it Sian??


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looks fantastic, can't beat the whine of an R53!!

15% reduced pulley will give you even more smiles


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there :thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

As a Mini owner i enjoyed that. Nice bit of work done. I think i need one of those wee brushed you did the arch trim with before i put anything on them this year...


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks great Sian, I'm sure I'll see in the metal again soon


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Sian!!!! I love it!!! It looks like new now!
> 
> Nice Pro face action there James
> 
> Any plans for it Sian??


I do like the satin black JCW grill which I think will make it look a lot meaner I've just got to find the £130 for it first lol as I've already spent a fortune  I've got an iPod lead for the stereo aswell but looks as though I'm gona have to take the whole thing apart to plug the bl** dy thing in lol



Sportspack Mark said:


> looks fantastic, can't beat the whine of an R53!!
> 
> 15% reduced pulley will give you even more smiles


I would love to but I think it's quick enough for me for the time being lol plus it's drinks petrol as it is t soooooooo worth it 



Sav said:


> As a Mini owner i enjoyed that. Nice bit of work done. I think i need one of those wee brushed you did the arch trim with before i put anything on them this year...


This is like a really soft nail brush so shouldn't be too hard to find 



SimonBash said:


> Looks great Sian, I'm sure I'll see in the metal again soon


Yeh corse I'm sure you'll be up the unit soon enough  my new office is very posh haha  well for me


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Sian and a lovely motor! Hope you enjoy it! I love the supercharger whine you get from them!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Sian said:


> Yeh corse I'm sure you'll be up the unit soon enough  my new office is very posh haha  well for me


I certainly will

I hope that wasn't you removing Oblitarate with the hairy arm:doublesho


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> I certainly will
> 
> I hope that wasn't you removing Oblitarate with the hairy arm:doublesho


Oh behave!

Great thing to write on an open forum that!

Course it isnt!


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking primo there Sian. I've been waiting to see your write up on it. Looks lovely.Ever thought about putting tints on it?But then again....like you say...everything comes down to the $$$$ these days innit. 

Cracking ride


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Sian said:


> Oh behave!
> 
> Great thing to write on an open forum that!
> 
> Course it isnt!


ObliTARate makes Tar spots "hair today and gone tomorrow" :lol:


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks cracking, love the Cooper S

One question though, whats Citrus Power Super Gel ?


----------



## butlerlm (Apr 20, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking little motor that Sian, looks a minter, good spec and low milage :thumb: know you've been after one for a while must be chuffed .

Great work on it got to love rejuvinate for an enhancement!!! 

Come on spill the beans on the CP gel though  and when the stickers will be for sale need one for the VXR


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice! We had one a few years ago now in a very similar colour/spec:



















Still miss it! Would still like a GP Works!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

That mini looks lovely, I have thought about tints but not sure if it will "chav" it abit aswell, I am very much in two minds.

I want it to look mean but stay looking smart at the same time, it was such a bargin in my eyes,esp. with only 45 thousand miles on the clock, the Harmon Kardon system is insane and if any one goes to buy a mini brand new I would definately recommend it in fact I wouldnt buy another mini without it. I've told James I never want another car now just this one lol so his happy.

Keep your eyes open for our CP Super Gel its still currently in development but as you can see does a great job, I watched the tree sap run down James BMW the other week when we washed it with this.


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Sian, that looks lovely. I saw previously you had a Fiesta and I should imagine you really appreciate the difference between the two cars. I am definitely a Mini fan, we've had a couple in the family from a 2005 'One' to a 2010 'Cooper', yours is a superb example of the Cooper S. 

Sometimes it is best to keep things how they came out of the factory and just keep it mint! 

Keep us updated with CP Super Gel, It looks like a great product in the making and I'm certain there is a space for it on my shelf!

Matt


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Sian!!!! I love it!!! It looks like new now!
> 
> Nice Pro face action there James
> 
> *Any plans for it Sian??*


She just needs you to take it to Tesco for a photo shoot! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice Mini and great work!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow stunning!!! :argie: Mini isnt to bad either :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking very nice Sian:doublesho


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job on a cracking motor, well done.

Just be careful of the ring, have seen some terrible scratches as a result of rings/watches worn during detailing.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I look rather strange being a 17 stone 6ft3 tattooed bald bloke driving it, I think they are cracking motors.

Have a word with yourself, 20 Stone 6ft 6in mop og grey no not grey white hair no tats I make all motors look strange. My first MINI 1964 Reg No. AUY 446B Wonder if that's still going?


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments guys it really is a great little mini just what iv always wanted gave it a wash today and looks just like it did after its detail


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Sian said:


> Thanks for all your comments guys it really is a great little mini just what iv always wanted gave it a wash today and looks just like it did after its detail


That would be due to using good products :thumb: I'd recommend Auto Finesse for any future details...oh...wait.... 

I recon tints would look great Sian, if you get them done by pro's and they aren't to dark. Besides, Chav's couldn't ever afford a mint ride like yours :driver:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Cracking job


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking very nice good work guys


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks fab


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job and nice car too..............


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Super!!!!


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Niiiiice Mini... 

Looks stunning....

How do I get my paws on an "Auto Finesse" decal?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks really great there. Love the Mini.

PaulN


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks lovely :thumb: enjoyed reading that and look forward to more


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent write up, lovely car !


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

top job. love the colour


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks every one


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice car in a great colour imo, love the supercharger whine :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice write up. :wave:


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

What a crackin car and detail write up  but then i am biased






(im on the left)


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Coopertim said:


> What a crackin car and detail write up  but then i am biased
> View attachment 24143
> (im on the left)


Ooooooo very jealous they are lovely looking minis!!!!

One day I will have one like that


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

mine 










need to fit S bumpers soon!


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Sian said:


> Ooooooo very jealous they are lovely looking minis!!!!
> 
> One day I will have one like that


I went to get a chinese and the other was there in the car park so pulled up for a quick photo lol, wish i had a good camera with me, the other was a 61plate SD, im on my third one  started with a cooper, then a dark grey cooper s (got rid though as it turned out to be a lemon  still my fave colour) and got into my 09 pepper white S as a replacement after a troublesome 8 months with the silver one. Compromised on colour at first but the spec was great (pretty much what id want from new apart from missing full leather and the colour grew on me, then i got my black wheels and then i fitted my jcw kit and now im totally in love with it even more, just how i want it (lowered abit and it would be perfect!) and now ive moved into proper detailing it thanks to this forum

The OH mom has an r53 racing green S  do love em, love the extra beef that the r56 looks like its carrying around on it though lol


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Coopertim said:


> I went to get a chinese and the other was there in the car park so pulled up for a quick photo lol, wish i had a good camera with me, the other was a 61plate SD, im on my third one  started with a cooper, then a dark grey cooper s (got rid though as it turned out to be a lemon  still my fave colour) and got into my 09 pepper white S as a replacement after a troublesome 8 months with the silver one. Compromised on colour at first but the spec was great (pretty much what id want from new apart from missing full leather and the colour grew on me, then i got my black wheels and then i fitted my jcw kit and now im totally in love with it even more, just how i want it (lowered abit and it would be perfect!) and now ive moved into proper detailing it thanks to this forum
> 
> The OH mom has an r53 racing green S  do love em, love the extra beef that the r56 looks like its carrying around on it though lol


Yes see I love that look too but James just wouldn't agree and then when I was looking for my price range I could either get a $hite R56 or a wikid R53 so went for the R53 and had money left over so paid my insurance off in one lump  if I ever buy a brand new one though i think I'd get all the kit yours has but full leather mine has the harmon Kardon so I'd have to have that too and have it in the grey as you say it's the best colour  oh and heated seats lol


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Sian said:


> Yes see I love that look too but James just wouldn't agree and then when I was looking for my price range I could either get a $hite R56 or a wikid R53 so went for the R53 and had money left over so paid my insurance off in one lump  if I ever buy a brand new one though i think I'd get all the kit yours has but full leather mine has the harmon Kardon so I'd have to have that too and have it in the grey as you say it's the best colour  oh and heated seats lol


I love them both, think you tend to see more done with an r53 in terms of customisation which is great. There is a cool r56 here in lincoln slammed on bbs with spacers which ive passed a few times and we exchange glances lol. Yeah i resorted to the channel swap with my stereo as i have the standard one so the bass is going to the rear now big improvement. Have you got any mods on yours? Ive also got the factory jcw backbox on it too, for the money it sounds like a new full system but nothing aftermarket comes close to the sound


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! Car looks mint - lovely colour too!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Coopertim said:


> I love them both, think you tend to see more done with an r53 in terms of customisation which is great. There is a cool r56 here in lincoln slammed on bbs with spacers which ive passed a few times and we exchange glances lol. Yeah i resorted to the channel swap with my stereo as i have the standard one so the bass is going to the rear now big improvement. Have you got any mods on yours? Ive also got the factory jcw backbox on it too, for the money it sounds like a new full system but nothing aftermarket comes close to the sound


No mods on mine keep thinking about it and James keeps pushing pictures of lowered cooper s' on bbs but if I'm honest I like it clean and simple and I know I could easily sell it the way it is (which I dont ever plan on dong because I love it soooooo much lol) but I like to have the option there if I need it, and plus I want to avoid the Chavy look. Lol every one compliments me on the cleanliness of it and the sparkle of it even the police when they pulled me for my plate the other week 

I would like to put some decals on it just can't make up my mind. The stereo on mine is amazing it is always turned right up


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Second time I have seen this thread, and the car still amazes me, great transformation and what a lovely Mini you have, the best colour going by miles plus is in very mint condition :thumb:

Its a great joy driving these as well, nippy little things


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

You could always return to standard when you go to sell. People will always be wanting to purchase the modifications off you.

Slightly lowered, different grill, td black alloys, black belt line and black mirror caps - win win

I've changed my grille, alloys - originals in picture are long gone, vinyled chrome boot handle, colour coded headlight rings and vinyled the belt line. All easily reversible. Main things I will be doing is S'ing it but your already winning there


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

nice car and great work...


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Matt93 said:


> You could always return to standard when you go to sell. People will always be wanting to purchase the modifications off you.
> 
> Slightly lowered, different grill, td black alloys, black belt line and black mirror caps - win win
> 
> I've changed my grille, alloys - originals in picture are long gone, vinyled chrome boot handle, colour coded headlight rings and vinyled the belt line. All easily reversible. Main things I will be doing is S'ing it but your already winning there




I'd keep all the chrome and the wheels I would like to lower it but it's money too there's other thing I would like to spend that kind of cash on like holidays to Disney Florida hahaha 

Yours will look good once you've done all your bits to it I know I can put it back to normal but it just seems more hassle than its worth


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

Just seen this thread, looks fantastic. Nice and easy color to keep clean once you've put the effort in initially! Why do the seat bases with full leathers on MINI's go saggy like that? Really winds me up whenever i see them! Seems to happen after only a few months old.

The front A-pillar trims on my Mum's are very swirly so that's inspired me to have a go at them with my DA ... well i say 'them', hers currently only has one as the other got shattered by something falling off another car on the motorway!!

Nice work


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

jbenekeorr said:


> Just seen this thread, looks fantastic. Nice and easy color to keep clean once you've put the effort in initially! Why do the seat bases with full leathers on MINI's go saggy like that? Really winds me up whenever i see them! Seems to happen after only a few months old.
> 
> The front A-pillar trims on my Mum's are very swirly so that's inspired me to have a go at them with my DA ... well i say 'them', hers currently only has one as the other got shattered by something falling off another car on the motorway!!
> 
> Nice work


Theyre really soft! You can make them even worse without realising, someone else on here learnt the hard way judging by their post


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Sian, lovely Mini! and the same to Coopertim! I really like both the colours, ive been trying to buy a Cooper since i was 17 - but with the crazy insurance quotes i was getting, it wasn't happening! however i can now get insured for the *Cooper S* yay!!  How do you find them for space? Any of yous tall? Obviously there small but ive been told there a big small.. I took my driving lessons in one about 3/4 years ago and also sat in a cooper about 2 months ago but to be honest i didn't really pay much attension to the size of the interior.. really fancy getting one.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Its always nice to see a clean MCS.
Quality job you have done on it


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> Sian, lovely Mini! and the same to Coopertim! I really like both the colours, ive been trying to buy a Cooper since i was 17 - but with the crazy insurance quotes i was getting, it wasn't happening! however i can now get insured for the *Cooper S* yay!!  How do you find them for space? Any of yous tall? Obviously there small but ive been told there a big small.. I took my driving lessons in one about 3/4 years ago and also sat in a cooper about 2 months ago but to be honest i didn't really pay much attension to the size of the interior.. really fancy getting one.


You feel it more in the back but up front theyre fine i think, ive only ever had minis and a fiesta for my first car so maybe coming from a 3 series or bigger youd notice. Im a 15.5 stone gym goer and i find no space issues with it but then im only 5'9 so im not testing the heights so to speak lol, think a big lad was talking about it on here or a mini forum about space in the mini with his height at well over 6ft and felt it was perfectly adequate, the coupe and roadster are tricky for tall people though


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> Sian, lovely Mini! and the same to Coopertim! I really like both the colours, ive been trying to buy a Cooper since i was 17 - but with the crazy insurance quotes i was getting, it wasn't happening! however i can now get insured for the *Cooper S* yay!!  How do you find them for space? Any of yous tall? Obviously there small but ive been told there a big small.. I took my driving lessons in one about 3/4 years ago and also sat in a cooper about 2 months ago but to be honest i didn't really pay much attension to the size of the interior.. really fancy getting one.


Well I managed to get my 6ft 5 dad in the back (his not skinny either)... yes he was squashed but he fitted lol

Im 5ft 8 and its perfect size for me, I do have my chair quite far back and theres not really much space when someone sits behind me but if there ever is i just move it forward and little and they are fine. I also just squeeze two jack russells in the boot which is quite handy  but bigger dogs wouldnt fit I cant get my springer in there because i have to put a dog guard in too lol


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Sian said:


> Well I managed to get my 6ft 5 dad in the back (his not skinny either)... yes he was squashed but he fitted lol
> 
> Im 5ft 8 and its perfect size for me, I do have my chair quite far back and theres not really much space when someone sits behind me but if there ever is i just move it forward and little and they are fine. I also just squeeze two jack russells in the boot which is quite handy  but bigger dogs wouldnt fit I cant get my springer in there because i have to put a dog guard in too lol


In addition to this the r56 models have extra boot room due to "storage pack" in addition to a couple of other bits this also enables the backs of the rear seats to be tilted forward into an upright position and still be anchored not folded flat, this isnt comfortable for rear passeners as they end up sitting bolt upright lol but keeps the car tidier by not having the seats down and allows you stack stuff in the boot more easily with the parcel shelf removed as well you get even more. I put my two ****apoos in the back this way.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Thanks very much guys. Just what i wanted to hear  I will be coming from a 1 series so there shouldn't be to much of a difference with space and im 5'11 so i should be alright with height. Not really bothered about people in the back - they can just get squashed lol. Im just waiting for the right R56 to come along then il give it a good test drive and pay attension this time to the cabin.


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Great looking mini very clean  

Have a look at mini torque for inspiration on mods


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks I have been helping get it ready for a show the next couple of weeks and cant believe how lucky I was to get such a clean mini 8 years old.

Its having a few tweeks today and tomorrow hopefully, if your at Waxstock you will see it opposite us.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I just went and took a couple of pictures, little sneak peak to see what we are up to


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

I shall c u there  my car is in top 16


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I do like seeing a nice write up on a Mini! Hell will have to freeze over before I part with mine now!


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Brilliant write up Sian and what great condition car to start off with for a 9 year old car, it now more than likely looks better than the day it rolled out of the showroom 9 years ago.

I had a spell (2 years) working for a franchised MINI dealer and the earlier Cooper S's I had a real soft spot for, the R56's while a lot more refined they lacked the rawness of the R53's 

Is it still sporting the Run Flat tyres or have you ditched them?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Very nice write-up and results! :thumb:


I'm amazed to see how much correction you achieved with AF Rejuvenate. Looks like an good to have on the shelf.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

*Update*

Came across this thread again earlier so thought I'd put a little up date of my pride and joy 

This is before the decals and roof wrap










Roof Wrap










Decals and showing off Auto Finesse new Snow foam Avalanche...










On the road










This is from a little shoot we did near the unit










Hope you like


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

looking good. my girlfriends mini also has those swirl marks on her a pillars, whats the best way of getting rid of these? i have meguairs plast-x, a das6 pro, ag srp, meguairs microfibre system, would any of those do it?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Love the plate :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great looking MCS. I had a 2004 S Hartge in Black which was an amazing car! Enjoy it!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

jayz_son said:


> looking good. my girlfriends mini also has those swirl marks on her a pillars, whats the best way of getting rid of these? i have meguairs plast-x, a das6 pro, ag srp, meguairs microfibre system, would any of those do it?


Light compound with machine but they are really hard to look after and swirl so easily as they are solid black


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great write up Sian, great team work...loving the wing detail.


----------

